
You are facing south and want to get home safely. - DanBC
http://imgur.com/gallery/xyEbEqW
======
Fzzr
I thought I had solved it, but I'm just getting a dead image.

~~~
Fzzr
Never mind, I figured it out. I made several of the most common mistakes,
apparently.

------
taternuts
Interesting use of the imgur platform, never see this done before

------
MrZongle2
Protip: go back if the image doesn't render, otherwise you might be eaten by a
grue.

